# I just took my aptitude test for the union and im nervous and have a few questions.



## Ochap (Mar 25, 2011)

First off hey guys ( women included haha) this is my first post but i often came to this site to answer some of my questions but now i have a question. Hopefully i can get some help. I recently took an aptitude test for my local union aand i got at least 7 questions wrong (i ran out of time on the last 4 Q) out of 33 on the math section and am very confident i did good on the english portion which had 36 questions. I do not get the result until a few weeks they said but I wanted to know how they grade it? What does 1-9 mean? what is a 4 out of nine? thanks


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Ochap said:


> First off hey guys ( women included haha) this is my first post but i often came to this site to answer some of my questions but now i have a question. Hopefully i can get some help. I recently took an aptitude test for my local union aand i got at least 7 questions wrong (i ran out of time on the last 4 Q) out of 33 on the math section and am very confident i did good on the english portion which had 36 questions. I do not get the result until a few weeks they said but I wanted to know how they grade it? What does 1-9 mean? what is a 4 out of nine? thanks


What questions did they ask you about ENGLISH?


----------



## Ochap (Mar 25, 2011)

There were 3 one page passages that you had to read and each passage had questions about what you read.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

You probably did fine, I'm pretty damn sure I did worse than you and I passed.


----------

